# Rock Lake Boosteres Coyote Hunt (Feb. 21-23)



## JLM20639 (Feb 7, 2014)

Rock Lake Boosters Coyote Hunt and Sportsman Show

Feb. 21-23, 2014 - Rock Lake ND

Please visit our website: http://www.rocklakebosters.org for more information and to purchase tickets. We have less than 100 tickets left!


----------



## JLM20639 (Feb 7, 2014)

Steak and Shrimp Supper -Saturday, Feb. 22 - 5 pm until the food is gone...$20.00 per person. We have some really awesome door prizes, a raffle for a Henry .22 Mag Rifle, a Chinese Auction, DPMS Gun Boards - $10 per square, the Sportsman Show and more! Don't forget the awesome hunt prizes and the items you are entered to win with the purchase of a ticket. 
:beer:


----------



## JLM20639 (Feb 7, 2014)

:sniper:

The Coyote Hunt is on!

We had 87 teams register to hunt last night. The FoxPro Call and two of the DPMS gun boards were sold out last night and the remaining two DMPS Gun Boards have less the 80 total spots remaining for sale today. We will post the hunt results as soon after the event as we can.


----------

